# How to start a siphon safely?



## HeavyMetal (Nov 1, 2010)

I need to rack my wines, and I always hate starting the siphon. I have been rinsing with mouthwash, and then using a 4" piece of rigid tube inserted into the flexible tube. I then pull onto the rigid tube and when the wine is racing down I unplug the rigid tube from the flexible tube and then put it into the bottom of the carboy. YES, I know they make a siphon tube for $20!, but I just know one of you has come up with an ingenious plan for starting the siphon that I can make for a couple of bucks, and that doesn't entail putting a mouth anywhere near the wine! After all isn't wine making a good part scientific apparatus?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 1, 2010)

siphon tube for $20?

Do you mean a Fermtech Auto-Siphon? I wouldn`t make wine without one. I own all three sizes (although I have only used the gallon sized one 2 or 3 times).

I also know how to start a siphon with a siphon rod and hose without using my mouth, but would much rather use an Auto-Siphon.

Steve


----------



## HeavyMetal (Nov 1, 2010)

Fermtech Auto-Siphon is the one I am talking about. I want to rack my wines in the next couple of days, and I wont get one in the mail quick enough. This is why I am trying to come up with an alternative, and I like the idea of making something myself. That's kind of the whole reason behind making your own wine in the first place, right? I am not opposed by any means to tools to make life easier, but part of the fun is figuring out how to do it alone.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 1, 2010)

HeavyMetal said:


> *I like the idea of making something myself*. That's kind of the whole reason behind making your own wine in the first place, right?


Gonna start making glass carboys? Believe me there is interest in a true 23 litre glass carboy. I'd like a little larger mouth, if possible. Maybe take a #8 bung.

I've enjoyed making wine since October 1999. No interest in inventing tools that already exist in the marketplace.

Steve


----------



## Gr8zins (Nov 1, 2010)

I just make sure my hands are clean, surround the end of the siphon with my thumb and index finger, then create enough suction to get things moving. I have rinsed my mouth with vodka. Probably not necessary but fun.
Mark


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 1, 2010)

The bacteria in your mouth is not what can harm your wine, short of hoof in mouth disease. Give a good suck and insert into bottle. I have a clamp on my hose to avoid spilling any wine when I bottle. My wife would kill me.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 1, 2010)

You can fill your hose with water, hold a finger over the end for the wine to come out of and that will start it. Either you'll get a little water in your wine, or have a little container handy to catch the water then move fast to the carboy. I did it once and it worked great.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2010)

Try snaking the syphon hose into the carboy until only 4 inches stick out. Cover the hole with your clean thumb and slowly pull out the hose. While still covering the hole, stick the end into your empy container. Works every time!


----------



## Lurker (Nov 2, 2010)

I have not done it, but I have heard that blowing into one of the ports on a double holed bung will start the syphon.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2010)

Lurker said:


> I have not done it, but I have heard that blowing into one of the ports on a double holed bung will start the syphon.



That's a good idea! 

(a compliment from a benny, I bet you thought is was not possible)


----------



## closetwine (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Try snaking the syphon hose into the carboy until only 4 inches stick out. Cover the hole with your clean thumb and slowly pull out the hose. While still covering the hole, stick the end into your empy container. Works every time!



This is the same concept of what I was trying to say but much easier. Jeez, I hate to say it but thanks for that tidbit...


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 2, 2010)

closetwine said:


> This is the same concept of what I was trying to say but much easier. Jeez, I hate to say it but thanks for that tidbit...



CANT WAIT TO TRY THIS TONIGHT....you rock!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Nov 2, 2010)

What's the matter getting a little wine in your mouth while syphoning? 
Sure beats the taste of diesel or gasoline and you can swallow it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2010)

Im a firm believer in the autosiphon and an even firmer believer in the electric vacuum pump!


----------



## BobF (Nov 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Im a firm believer in the autosiphon and an even firmer believer in the electric vacuum pump!


 

Here! Here!

I don't know how I ever got along without vacuum in the winery!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 2, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> What's the matter getting a little wine in your mouth while syphoning?
> Sure beats the taste of diesel or gasoline and you can swallow it.



Too tempting to forget about the new carboy? LOL!


----------



## Lurker (Nov 3, 2010)

(a compliment from a benny, I bet you thought is was not possible)[/QUOTE]

What is a benny?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 3, 2010)

Lurker said:


> (a compliment from a benny, I bet you thought is was not possible)



What is a benny? [/QUOTE]

You live in Belmar, and do not know what a benny is? 

{a non-resident tourist to the Jesey Shore. Most noted by their wearing of black socks on the beach, do not know how to swim, and the habit of driving under 35 mph on the Parkway.


johnT.


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2010)

I have edited and deleted posts, if you two do not stop NOW I will ban you. If you are having an issue with each other, take to a pm


----------



## Lurker (Nov 3, 2010)

Julie said:


> I have edited and deleted posts, if you two do not stop NOW I will ban you. If you are having an issue with each other, take to a pm


I'm from Bellmawr not Belmar.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 4, 2010)

Bellmawr?

Sorry, Though that it was a typo. Where is that? South Jersey?


----------



## winemanden (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't be afraid to suck on your syphon. :
If you haven't got a wine thief it's a great way to taste test the progress of your wine. You'll soon learn to recognise if or when things are not going as they should. It's easier to sort out problems if you catch then early. If you catch an H2S problem early you can often get rid of it by vigorous racking and a touch more nutrient.
Better a not so nice taste early than a foul one later.
Taste, spit, rinse your mouth, you'll survive.

Regards to all, Winemanden.


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 4, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> What's the matter getting a little wine in your mouth while syphoning?
> Sure beats the taste of diesel or gasoline and you can swallow it.



Remind me not to park my car in your driveway...


----------



## Lurker (Nov 4, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Bellmawr?
> 
> Sorry, Though that it was a typo. Where is that? South Jersey?



Five min from the Walt Whitman Bridge and South Phila. So, yes South Jersey. You know that it is a separate state right?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 4, 2010)

Lurker said:


> Five min from the Walt Whitman Bridge and South Phila. So, yes South Jersey. You know that it is a separate state right?



It all depends. Do you root for the great NFL teams that call the Meadowlands home, or are you an Eagles fan?


----------



## Arne (Nov 4, 2010)

One advantage to starting a siphon by mouth is You Been Drinking???? Nope, just suck starting a siphon. Gotta move the wine somehow and the hose overflowed. lol Arne.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 5, 2010)

JohnT said:


> It all depends. Do you root for the great NFL teams that call the Meadowlands home, or are you an Eagles fan?



Phillies, Eagles, Flyers, Sixers.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Nov 5, 2010)

I've never been one for having to go to another's driveway for gas or diesel,,,
but living in the country and working on a farm for years, I've done my share of syphoning gas and diesel.
If you get good, you can use your thumb on the tip of the hose and not have to use your mouth, but the hose has to move freely in the gas tank.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 5, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I've never been one for having to go to another's driveway for gas or diesel,,,
> but living in the country and working on a farm for years, I've done my share of syphoning gas and diesel.
> If you get good, you can use your thumb on the tip of the hose and not have to use your mouth, but the hose has to move freely in the gas tank.



I too would appreciate it if you stay out of my driveway.


----------

